
Algorithmic bias - brilee
http://www.moderndescartes.com/essays/algorithmic_bias/
======
pmdulaney
I get an uncomfortable, here goes the radical Left feeling about this whole
discussion of "algorithmic bias".

If you give preference to people who pay their bills on time it may turn out
that you are giving preference to one sex or one race or one religious
tradition over another. In my view that should not be reason for concern.

On the other hand, if you score based on artifacts which can reasonably be
understood to be proxies for race or sex (e.g., subscription to a Korean
language newspaper or use of hair straightening hair products), then yes that
is wrong.

But if we are not careful the whole discussion will devolve into a push for
equal outcomes, which many would like but which I think would be unfair.

